# Game 22 Thread: MIN vs MIL



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

VS










No super game thread for this one, not sure how exciting this one will be lol.

I will watch it, there is a chance here to get a win... see how Mccants/Brewer can defend Redd.

99-92 wolves win....... maybe


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Another look at the opposition:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

lol

I will be watching it also.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Some carelessness out there that allowed Milwaukee to gain some lead over us. What was Bassy doing? Corey was wide open but it took him some seconds to pass it to him, its too late, a defender was all over Corey so he missed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Another game where we should be sending the ball down low as often as possible, no way Yi/Bogut can contain our frontline


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Way to end the 1st. *rolleyes* Somehow the Minnesota Timberwolves has caught on the Bucks a little bit.

22-19, Bucks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Smith with 12 in the first


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That looked scary but glad Corey's ok


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants 3 pointer short


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shad has started cold


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Gomes is stepping in big


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

42-40 ahead at the half


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

we won't win this game if we can't stop Redd


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Down by 10 in the 4th, cant see us pulling this out unfortunately


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Earth to marko Jaric. Earth to Marko Jaric.
Oh well....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This team commits so many turn overs


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Still, it's pretty low than their average turnovers per game


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

but, yeah, our 10 is a lot compared to Milwaukee's 5.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shad with 2 3 pointers in a row... the only ones we have in the game

down by 8, 3.45 left


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We're getting close and it's not over till the fat lady sings.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn, McCants, why?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shad with a travelling TO, thatl probably be it


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Shad with a travelling TO, thatl probably be it


 Yeah, that would be the end of our good run, thats for sure. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

down 2, Bucks ball with 40 seconds left..... NEEED a stop here


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

C'mon Minny


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Smith with a double-double, along with Jefferson


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mo Williams, 3 point dagger

So sick of these close losses, we need to learn how to finish


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Williams with 3 pointers... 89-84 bad boys not so good


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Mo Williams, 3 point dagger
> 
> So sick of these close losses, we need to learn how to finish


probably not under Wittman


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mccants' shot isnt reliable enough to be taking game winners, this is again where we miss Foye


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> probably not under Wittman


i seriously doubt his coaching ability... the whole team looks messy


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants kind of ruined the great run this team ever had tonight. It could have been a potential victory.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I officially lost faith in McCants. I feel like that this dude can't really shoot consistently.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hes definately not consistant... but then sometimes he looks like a bonafide all-star.

I just really want to have the Foye/Mccants back court on there, have more than 1 shooting threat out there at a time


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Corey Brewer needs some serious help. Can we get a guy who improved his shooting from 36% to 41%? I don't think he's ready for a Hoiberg or Kerr type.

Also about learning to win, we traded everyone except Walker and he doesn't stick around winning teams long. I don't think the "draft college champs" thing is enough. They're just going to have to be awful and learn what to absolutely avoid, that could make them a 35-win mediocre team like last year and 05-06. Then things can flip fast (04-05 Suns and Sonics, 05-06 Clips, etc.) though that's not assured.

There are also some teams with the cupboard bare that still claw and fight: the 03-04 Hawks after trading Reef and Ratliff, the 03-04 Jazz to some extent, the Sixers last year

The good teams won't win every close game but they'll attack it their way. The Wolves now are like "Umm... let's try this." Foye will figure in and the big draft pick, although brace for no. 3-5 instead of 1 or 2.


----------

